# Come pronuncio un nome?



## Redman100

Ciao a tutti.

Sto per ricevere un ospite francese che si chiama Achille Forler.
Mi potreste indicare la corretta pronuncia del nome?

Io pensavo di pronunciare nel seguente modo: Ascìl Forlè (accento sulla i e sulla e), è corretto?

Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

Buonasera,

[a.ʃil] ascìl (confermato da wikitionnaire)
[fɔRle] forlé, con la e acuta, se non mi sbaglio.


----------



## Redman100

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Redman100 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Sto per ricevere un ospite francese che si chiama Achille Forler.
> Mi potreste indicare la corretta pronuncia del nome?
> 
> Io pensavo di pronunciare nel seguente modo: Ascìl Forlè (accento sulla i e sulla e), è corretto?
> 
> Grazie


 
In realtà, è molto molto difficile indovinare come si pronuncia un cognome in francese . Dipende dall'origine del nome, dalla regione, ecc ... e *infine dell'abitudine della famiglia di tal nome . *
Per Achille è Ascil, come lo dici .
Per Forler, può essere Forlé o Forler . Basta chiedere direttamente all'interessato  .


----------



## Anaiss

Questo stuzzica la mia curiosità...In quali zone si pronuncia la r finale?
Una mia insegnante diceva ad un ragazzo che aveva una buffa accento _lyonnaise_ per via della sua r molto marcata...


----------



## matoupaschat

Non ti posso dire, sono belga, poi soprattutto, per i nomi propri, dipende dalla famiglia stessa : due famiglie di cognome identico ma di stirpe diversa lo possono dire in modi diversi .
Un caro saluto


----------



## chlapec

La pronuncia della r finale nei nomi che finiscono per -er mi sembra che dipenda piuttosto dell'origine del nome. Se è straniera, solitamente si pronuncia la r (Foster, ad esempio; e, molto probabilmente, il tuo Forler). Per quei francesi, di norma, no la si pronuncia (Lemercier, ad esempio).


----------



## matoupaschat

Esatto per lo più . Ma ci sono cognomi di origine straniera che gli stessi interessati pronunciano alla francese, sia perché sono immigrati (di 2a o 3a generazione) che vogliono integrarsi, sia perché l'origine ne è tanto remota che ne hanno perso il senso  .


----------

